# Restriction??



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello all! 

I live in the Cleveland area and was wondering if anyone knew if a 3 year old DUI might prevent me from getting my permit. Any information is appreciated!!

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Jason said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I live in the Cleveland area and was wondering if anyone knew if a 3 year old DUI might prevent me from getting my permit. Any information is appreciated!!
> 
> ...


Jason contact the Cuyahoga County Sherrif's office or your local SO and they'll let you know. If it was a felony then sorry 'bout your luck - NO!


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.ag.state.oh.us/le/prevention/pubs/200808_ccw_book.pdf
try here, might help


----------



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

was not a felony and I can (and do) purchase firearms


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Jason said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I live in the Cleveland area and was wondering if anyone knew if a 3 year old DUI might prevent me from getting my permit. Any information is appreciated!!
> 
> ...


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Jason said:


> was not a felony and I can (and do) purchase firearms


Well then it should be no problem - Before you spend the money for the background check though I'd check with the local SO. That's free.:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It's one of those things where you have to try and find out the hard way. Had a customer with a felony DUI for 35 years ago who had it wiped off his record and he was able to purchase guns - even in NY. But he can't seem to get his CCL in NC.


----------

